# College Football-Get ready to declare victory or cry in a corner



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, even though the season hasn't started yet, I can't imagine it's ever too early to talk trash. Friendly trash talking, that is--we don't want any mods to beat us with a stick--but trash nonetheless. So who's going to beat down whom? I'm going to make a surprising prediction that Texas will beat Rice.

Here's a look at the *ahem* worthless AP poll  and the Coaches' poll.

*AP POLL*
1 Alabama
2 Ohio State
3 Boise State
4 Florida
5 Texas
6 TCU
7 Oklahoma
8 Nebraska
9 Iowa
10 Virginia Tech
11 Oregon
12 Wisconsin
13 Miami (FL)
14 USC
15 Pittsburgh
16 Georgia Tech
17 Arkansas
18 North Carolina
19 Penn State
20 Florida State
21 LSU
22 Auburn
23 Georgia
24 Oregon State
25 West Virginia

*COACHES' POLL*
1 Alabama
2 Ohio State
3 Florida
4 Texas
5 Boise State
6 Virginia Tech
7 TCU
8 Oklahoma
9 Nebraska
10 Iowa
11 Oregon
12 Wisconsin
13 Miami (FL)
14 Penn State
15 Pittsburgh
16 LSU
17 Georgia Tech
18 North Carolina
19 Arkansas
20 Florida State
21 Georgia
22 Oregon State
23 Auburn
24 Utah
25 West Virginia

For the rankings currently available, you can go here: http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings

Hook 'em!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the new season... even though my team is on probation and won't be in a bowl for the next couple years. I was really hoping your team was going to join the PAC-10 so I could see an annual Trojans/Longhorns matchup, that would have been awesome!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Boise State fan here.  Our season kicks off in 2 weeks against Virginia Tech in DC.  I've got my tickets -- we'd better win or our season is toast.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, ouch. I have a very limited amount of college football knowledge, but is that fair to punish USC for something Reggie Bush did?
I would love to see another Trojans/Longhorns matchup. I am glad it won't be this year, though. We don't do so well with first-time Longhorn QBs.

I've actually only been to one Texas game, and it was after I graduated. I was never interested in football when I was in college; I learned to love it shortly after.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a Trojan, so this year will be difficult. I'm also, oddly, a Texas fan so at least I have that. *sniff*


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm a Texas fan first, but I'm also a Bama fan. Well, unless we're playing one another.  Bama! *shakes fist*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nebraska fan all the way.  We were 1 second away from winning the Big 12 last year...and we have an even better team this year, despite Suh's loss.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

It's here! College football time! Watching Texas @ Rice on ESPN right now. Not the smearing Texas fans were hoping for in the first half, but it's not over yet!


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree the polls are useless, especially this early in the season - how can you rank a team that has different players than last year?

Go Green!
Michigan State!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Declaring victory today!  K-State beat UCLA.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Gosh, I love college football. I'm full of chili dogs and am enjoying a lazy, sunny Saturday.

Glad Texas won, but that game was a snooze. Hoping the TCU vs. Oregon St. game will be a little more entertaining.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay Oregon State! Not that I actually watch their games anymore, but they're my favorite since I did my undergrad. there.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Bane766 said:


> Nebraska fan all the way. We were 1 second away from winning the Big 12 last year...and we have an even better team this year, despite Suh's loss.


Right there with you Bane! Huskers returning to dominance!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Another Husker here.  Go  Big Red!

Boy, Martinez was impressive!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

*Texas Tech!!! [size=18pt]Red Raiders!!!*


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Texas Fight!

(Ignore the fact that it's not burnt orange )


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Texas Fight!
> 
> (Ignore the fact that it's not burnt orange )


Looks more like Tennessee Volunteer Orange to me...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Looks more like Tennessee Volunteer Orange to me...


 I think Harvey is partial to OU seeing as how there's a maroon option.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

When your alma mater is a "mid major" school and the team Florida plays on the first weekend so that it can be sure of starting the season with a win, it's pretty difficult to really care about who's in the top 25 rankings. Frankly, I think Florida and all the other big schools that do that should have their ranking _reduced_ just for playing such a game, even if they win it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Football!

\m/

Watching Texas play Wyoming right now. 3-0 Texas, and it's just beginning.

How did everyone's team do; or how are they doing?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate it when USC games start so late at night... tonight they play Virginia starting at 7:30 pacific, which means I'll only get to watch the first half before I leave for work. Then I have to avoid everyone who might talk about the score while at work and watch the 2nd half on DVR when I get home in the morning.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ugh. That's horrible. Last week I had to go somewhere and missed the second half of the game. I thought about recording it, but it's only fun for me to watch football live. Good luck avoiding spoilers!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We're crying in the corner tonight....lost to South Carolina.  I HATE losing to Spurrier!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hey, we won! (Of course, we played somebody our own size this week.  )


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> We're crying in the corner tonight....lost to South Carolina. I HATE losing to Spurrier!


 It's still early in the season! And I find one of the best feelings to be revenge next season for losses this season. 



NogDog said:


> Hey, we won! (Of course, we played somebody our own size this week.  )


Yeah, having you guys play against the Gators is just mean. No one should have to play them for the first game, especially a smaller school. But, hey, you guys held your own. The RedHawks got some points on them.

Longhorns beat Wyoming! I haven't been stressing so far, but these next three games (@Tech, UCLA, @Nebraska) will most likely have me sweating. Texas is supposed to beat Tech, but who knows? I know absolutely nothing about UCLA football. I'm hoping they're horrible (sorry UCLA fans!). And we're supposed to lose to Nebraska (Noooo!). If we lose to the Huskers, I will be so very sad.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

University of Arizona fan here!!  Looking for big things from our boys this year.  Watching the game right now, score 24-0, U of A, starting 2nd half.  GO CATS!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I know absolutely nothing about UCLA football. I'm hoping they're horrible (sorry UCLA fans!).


Don't worry, the Bruins are horrible...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Don't worry, the Bruins are horrible...


Oh, good. That'll at least give Texas a bit of a break between the two others.

Did you manage to watch your Trojans without spoilers?

I got to watch most of the Texas game. I missed the end because my pup was all depressed, so I had to take her for a walk.  She was fine afterward. She just gets really upset if she can't walk at 9pm.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I did thanks... it was tough, they had the game playing (including a replay of the entire game) on the 52" screen at my work all night.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Yes, I did thanks... it was tough, they had the game playing (including a replay of the entire game) on the 52" screen at my work all night.


I applaud your restraint.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Boise State won against VT in week one.  I was at the game in DC and it was cuh-raz-ee!  

We were idle this week.  And so was VT apparently.  They lost to James Madison (??).


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Transplanted Wisconsinite to Oregonian here.  Badgers and Ducks both won WOOHOO.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I HATE losing to Spurrier!


I hear that!

Go Seminoles!! Garnet and Gold all the way!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> University of Arizona fan here!! Looking for big things from our boys this year. Watching the game right now, score 24-0, U of A, starting 2nd half. GO CATS!!


Bear Down! lol I was super-happy to see that score the next morning!!

Kansas State also won their game... VERY happy for both my Wildcats!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

'Nuff said. They're the reason living in Ohio is fun


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Texas @Texas Tech is about to start! Hopefully I don't scare Addie too much with my yelling at the television for approx. four hours.

\m/


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

My 'Noles strutted their stuff today in a great win over BYU. We really needed this, after last week's fiasco against OK.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

This Texas game is a hot mess. I've never seen so many problems in so short a time period.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Wow...I knew Miami U's team had slipped a lot since the Roethlisberger years, but today was the first time since 2007 they have won back-to-back games.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW the Univ of Arizona beat Iowa last night 34 - 27.  Way to go, Beardown Arizona, Go Cats.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Crying in the corner two weeks in a row...it's gonna be a long season....


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Both of my Wildcats teams won-- UofA and Kansas State!  Iowa must hate all Wildcats.  lol


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats to the Arizona fans.  My Iowa Hawkeyes looked pretty pathetic in the first half.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Crebel (Chris) I have family in Iowa that I haven't talked to recently but all I could think of was how bad they might be feeling after the game.  I certainly understand the disappointment at the loss and how bad you can feel afterward.  I can tell you that the whole day there was a lot of Iowa fans out having a good time here in Tucson and they had a very good presence at the game.  We were glad to see them, the game was a sellout.  I stayed out of the madness and watched the game on TV.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> Don't worry, the Bruins are horrible...


I may have to revise my opinion if they can repeat last night's performance. They have apparently found their offense.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm glad both of my teams (Texas and USC) won, but neither looked very together. Even though, UCLA is my arch enemy, I was happy for them. They've had a rough few years.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Crebel (Chris) I have family in Iowa that I haven't talked to recently but all I could think of was how bad they might be feeling after the game. I certainly understand the disappointment at the loss and how bad you can feel afterward. I can tell you that the whole day there was a lot of Iowa fans out having a good time here in Tucson and they had a very good presence at the game. We were glad to see them, the game was a sellout. I stayed out of the madness and watched the game on TV.


Thanks B-Kay! The Hawkeye fans are ever faithful and usually buy whatever tickets are available to an away game no matter where it is. I am sure the Arizona folks were wonderful hosts. I hope it wasn't Iowa fans who stayed for the weekend that were using firearms at your neighbor's house!

I think an early season loss will be good for them in reminding them they are not invincible and need to continue to work hard.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> I may have to revise my opinion if they can repeat last night's performance. They have apparently found their offense.


I don't want to hear that!  Especially given how horribly Texas played. Watching them play Texas Tech, I nearly died.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris, I have a friend who is probably the biggest Hawkeye fan there is. She was seriously depressed saturday.

My BUCKEYES won of course. Of course!! Being a Buckeyes fan (and a Reds fan, this year) helps offset the fact that I'm a huge Browns fan. Saturdays = Buckeyes win; Sundays = Browns lose.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

UCLA @Texas!
I love Saturdays.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooray for the Iowa Hawkeyes, 45-0 over Ball State!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

FSU up 10-0 at half-time! GO NOLES!! /chop


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> Hooray for the Iowa Hawkeyes, 45-0 over Ball State!


Oohh! Up against the tough competition, eh? 

I'm on the other end of that sort of mismatch: Miami U lost to Missouri, the 2nd top 25 team our little school has played this year (and thus our 2-2 record, though we did manage to score 13 points). We don't get to play Ball State this year unless we both happen to make it to the MAC finals.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh my God. Texas is going to lose to UCLA.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Oh my God. Texas is going to lose to UCLA.


Wow...that _is_ an OMG moment, especially playing at Texas. 

In another 30 minutes it'll be time for the most important game of the day: Phillies vs. Mets.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

So much for the #1 rushing defense. This is totally going to kick us out of the rankings, and frankly, we deserve it. Absolutely awful. The offense couldn't have been more terrible even if they'd tried.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The Texas game was just tragic. Wow. Although, part of me is happy for UCLA.

Fight on!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you serious I'm just catching up, since I DVR'd the Trojan game and watched it when I woke up... I haven't caught any of the day's scores yet.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Serious about


Spoiler



Texas getting whooped by UCLA?


 - Yup!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's a mind-blower! I just saw the "highlights", the commentator noted that UCLA only attempted *8* passes all game!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

The FSU/Wake Forest game was paused for lightning, and ABC never took us back to the game once it resumed. I did see the end of the UCLA/TX game. I liked TX last year, but I have to admit, the kickoff fumble & recovery there at the end of the 4th quarter was a little amusing. They were having such a bad day, and then THAT happened.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

KState won again...4-0.  I'm so glad for them...they had a rough few years and I'm glad to see the Cats on a roll again.  Purple Power.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Oohh! Up against the tough competition, eh?
> 
> I'm on the other end of that sort of mismatch: Miami U lost to Missouri, the 2nd top 25 team our little school has played this year (and thus our 2-2 record, though we did manage to score 13 points). We don't get to play Ball State this year unless we both happen to make it to the MAC finals.


Where's that stick your tongue out at someone smiley?  That's more of an ugh smiley than a phhtt. Okay, it wasn't the toughest competition, but we had lots of chances to sing the Iowa fight song (and it was WAAAAAYYYY better than getting beat by Arizona last week)  Sorry about the Phillies today


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> ...Sorry about the Phillies today


Eh, I'm not worried. Magic number is 2 for the NL East with 7 games to play. Main goal right now is getting home field throughout the NL playoffs. 

Hmm...might be time to bring back the Noggin/Phillies cap avatar....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Eh, I'm not worried. Magic number is 2 for the NL East with 7 games to play. Main goal right now is getting home field throughout the NL playoffs.
> 
> Hmm...might be time to bring back the Noggin/Phillies cap avatar....


As a Braves fan, let me just say...you're welcome. We don't get to see them as often as we used to, but man have they collapsed...they usually have that bad streak a bit earlier in the season so they can recover. Now they're working on losing even the wild card slot for the playoffs.

And to keep OT - I'm crying in the corner for the 3rd week in a row. This is unheard of for my beloved Dawgs. I think it's that interim mascot - we need a new UGA pronto!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well Arizona had a squeaker this week but managed to pull off the win again!!  Yay!!  BearDown Arizona!!  Go Cats!!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Meemo said:



> And to keep OT - I'm crying in the corner for the 3rd week in a row. This is unheard of for my beloved Dawgs. I think it's that interim mascot - we need a new UGA pronto!!!


What happened to the new Uga they introduced?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

2 out of 3 of my teams are killing it - I went to the Ohio State game saturday to watch them KILL Eastern Michigan, my REDS are also killing it....now only if my Browns could do something.....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kcmay said:


> What happened to the new Uga they introduced?


He (Russ) is just an interim Uga since Uga VII died last year. In June the owner said that there are several they're considering but they were too young to participate until maybe Homecoming in October.

On a more serious note - maybe the return of AJ Green this week will help.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband and I went to see Notre Dame vs Stanford last Saturday. Stanford 37 - Notre Dame 14.

I moved to Indiana from California a few years ago and I cheer for Stanford and USC. The bad part about it is that we have to sit among Notre Dame fans and it gets overwhelming.

Vianka


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

New Saturday, new game! Well, except Texas is still managing to get enough penalties to ruin my life.

At the half, it's Texas 7, OU 21. BUT I have faith in my Horns! \m/

I can't wait to see the Florida @ Alabama game.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I cannot believe the ending to the Tennessee vs. LSU game!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, that was crazy!

Well, Alabama is killing Florida. I wonder if I should just go ahead and congratulate Bama for winning the national championship.

ETA: Oh, and Texas lost to OU. 
Well, _whatever_, OU. We're terrible this year because we lost to UCLA. Enjoy your empty victory.


Spoiler



While I go drown my sorrows in beer. Delicious Texas beer.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

My 'Noles crushed Virginia today. If we're not in the top 25 after this game, I'll be pretty mad.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> I cannot believe the ending to the Tennessee vs. LSU game!


We couldn't either - we were so happy, then so bummed. And we have to play Tennessee next week (and are going up to the game) - we're probably almost as demoralized as they are...I guess the law of averages had to catch up to our coach at some point, and this is the year.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My Iowa Hawkeyes whompped up on Penn State.  They are fairly close in ranking, I thought the score would be tighter.

Go Hawks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Dangit, 'Bama!  I was such a Florida Gator fan today...  Next week, I'll be a South Carolina fan!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

USC lost due to very poor time management choices in the final minute by coach Lane Kiffen... too bad, because their running back, Allen Bradford, had the game of his life!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

911jason said:


> USC lost due to very poor time management choices in the final minute by coach Lane Kiffen... too bad, because their running back, Allen Bradford, had the game of his life!


I know! Heartbreak. They had that game in the bag. Ugh and double-ugh.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, this is a bye week for my team. Which games would you all recommend watching today?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I have tons of errands to run and made the mistake of checking the Alabama vs South Carolina game. Needless to say, I ain't runnin' 'em.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow. I cannot believe Bama lost to SC. And by 14 points!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Wow. I cannot believe Bama lost to SC. And by 14 points!


Nobody wants to lose to a Steve Spurrier team! I was rooting for 'Bama on that one.

How 'bout them NOLES?! Took the 'canes out behind the woodshed for a whuppin'! GO NOLES!!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

DH is a Nevada alum. He's a very happy guy these days!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about those Miami Redhawks! Yeah, well, we played another non-conference team that whooped our butts. At least we're still 2-0 in the MAC. If only all our games were conference games -- or if we were big enough to schedule teams like us for non-conference games. >_<


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally - I can declare victory!  We went to the game - turned out to be the perfect game to go to - gorgeous weather, fun game to watch, great crowd, almost too much fun.  

Great games Saturday - had mixed emotions about the Bama/SC game (I too hate to see Spurrier win, but love an upset).  The LSU/FL finish was unbelievable (Les Miles should be playing the lottery), as was the Auburn/Kentucky and the USC/Stanford.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Finally - I can declare victory! We went to the game - turned out to be the perfect game to go to - gorgeous weather, fun game to watch, great crowd, almost too much fun.
> 
> Great games Saturday - had mixed emotions about the Bama/SC game (I too hate to see Spurrier win, but love an upset). The LSU/FL finish was unbelievable (Les Miles should be playing the lottery), as was the Auburn/Kentucky and the USC/Stanford.


Yay! Glad you managed to finally have a winning weekend! It made me sad to see you in that corner week after week. Although, now I'm kind of lonely crying by myself.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I love college football. Go OU.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

bobavey said:


> I love college football. Go OU.


"OU" is pretty vague. I'll assume it's our arch-rival Ohio University, and give you a "boo" now.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

And if it's The University of Oklahoma in Norman as I suspect, then we are bitter rivals, and I am obliged to tell you that it is 10.10pm and OU still sucks.  \m/

That aside, Oklahoma will more than likely face off with Nebraska this year for the Big 12 Championship, and I expect OU to beat them and beat them hard.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

VICTORY!!! Go Seminoles!! We have a bye next week, then we play NC State on a Thursday night.

It's CRAZY how much I love football.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm watching UM v. Iowa right now, and it's stressing me out.

GO BLUE!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> I'm watching UM v. Iowa right now, and it's stressing me out.
> 
> GO BLUE!


Sorry - GO HAWKS!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It was nice to see USC play a little defense finally... it was 42-0 at halftime. They gave up a couple touchdowns in the second half, but I don't think it was the full starting unit defense out there anymore.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

911jason said:


> It was nice to see USC play a little defense finally... it was 42-0 at halftime. They gave up a couple touchdowns in the second half, but I don't think it was the full starting unit defense out there anymore.


Was so nice to see them play well.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I was away from my computer for part of Friday and all of Saturday, so I haven't had the chance to say, \m/!!! Oh, victory. How I've missed you. Now I know I can leave this season satisfied because we beat Nebraska.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

After the UofA (Univ of Arizona) lost in a close one last week, (weep) they won very decisively yesterday!!!  WooHoo!!!  I didn't get to watch the game as I took 2 of my GD's out of town to a HS Marching Band competition and was gone all day.  Go Cats, Bear Down!!


----------

